
Silicon Valley Has a “Problem” Problem - yusufp
https://medium.com/life-learning/silicon-valley-has-a-problem-problem-b34437a57e99#.kxehhns7q
======
pascalxus
The real "Problem" problem is the following. Almost all the easy problems have
been solved. The biggest problems are the following: Housing for all,
Transportation, Medical insurance, food, and water. These aren't just
technological in nature. They're more political than technological.
Unfortunately, this day an age, even for the most minor political innovation
(example: Uber) solving those political problems takes a vast army of
lobbyists: that's the ultimate "Problem" problem.

------
RubyRuby
Nicely written article on the adage of first-world problems. They're always
there. Yes, the author is correct in comparing those 'problems' as
insignificant when compared on a world scale, but they're still problems in a
sense. There's nothing wrong with doing everything within one's ability to
strengthen their local community. Problems are problems, no matter what the
size.

------
CM30
Eh, they only keep saying it's a 'problem' because its Medium and that
presumably gets more clicks for the author. Saying something is broke gets a
lot more attention than saying its an obstacle we've fixed.

